# ipad et clavier



## teste (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si l'utilisation d'un clavier avec l'ipad est efficace pour du traitement de texte en termes de réactivité: en gros, y a-t-il une latence entre le moment où l'on frappe et le moment où la lettre s'affiche? 
mon achat d'un ipad dépend de la réponse à cette question car si je ne compte pas l'uitiliser tout le temps avec un clavier externe, j'aimerais qu'il soit possible de le faire de manière fluide lorsque j'en ai besoin pour taper un texte long,
merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2011)

Non, aucune latence. C'est le même clavier que pour les Mac et cela réagit très très bien.


----------



## teste (28 Novembre 2011)

merci pour ces réponses. 
concernant cette réactivité, y-a-t-il un risque à opter pour un clavier d'une autre marque qu'apple, comme logitech? 
Ipad première version et ipad2 ont-ils la même efficacité? 
merci


----------



## Heatflayer (28 Novembre 2011)

Hello,

sur mon iPad 1G, pas de latence à noter ! Suis sous iOS 4.3.3


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2011)

iPad 1 et 2, aucune différence.

Pour la marque, je ne sais pas, je n'ai testé que le Apple. Mon clavier sans fil Logitech ne marche pas avec le Bluetooth, mais un dongle propriétaire. Néanmoins, il ne devrait pas y avoir de différence si le clavier est bien à la norme Bluetooth


----------



## teste (28 Novembre 2011)

Merci!


----------

